# Honeywell S9200u1000 board



## mriverdog (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm having a little trouble with reading the red LED fault codes on this furnace board. This board seems to blink red flashes every 5 seconds up to 8 times and then resets & repeats. Also, the blower motor continues to run. Do I need a Jumper? I appreciate any help.


----------

